# Old School Orion XTR sub w/original box



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It's mine. 12" svc version in great shape with original box. Came out of my '70 Chevelle. 

Orion XTR 12 Old School Subwoofer ex cond original box! - eBay (item 170682362506 end time Aug-21-11 18:00:27 PDT)


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I am open to serious offers on this auction. This sub is in excellent condition and functions great.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This brings back memories.
I had 2 of the DVC 12s from this series on a 225HCCA in my blazer. This was my upgrade from the Cobalt series 12s and my Majestic 9400SW 

GLWS


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, blast from the past. I had 2 12" SVCs in the orion designed bandpass box. that thing roared!


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

If I remember correctly, these came with a lifetime warranty. I had one of these as my first sub. It was in a 2 cubic ft box and I loved it.


----------

